

Apple has quietly created the world’s largest hedge fund worth $117 billion - sandipc
http://www.bgr.com/2012/10/01/apple-hedge-fund-braeburn-capital-117-billion-dollars/

======
s_henry_paulson
I bet they bought AAPL at a good price.

